# Kilo Cereal Milk - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/6/15)

Just a heads up that Kilo - Cereal Milk will be launched at Sir Vape next week.




What's the best thing about a bowl of cereal?
The milk after a bowl of fruit loops.

The perfect blend of fruity cereal and milky cream. This nostalgic flavor is reminiscent of the milk after you’ve finished a bowl of your favorite cereal.

We are really excited about stocking this brand. Additional flavours in the line will follow.

Stay tuned to our Facebook page www.facebook.com/sirvape as we will be giving away a bottle really soon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/6/15)

Please stock 3MG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/6/15)

We have 3 and 6 on order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/6/15)

Sir Vape said:


> We have 3 and 6 on order



Awesome! How is Fogg's sauce coming along in 3MG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (18/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Awesome! How is Fogg's sauce coming along in 3MG?


Like x 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (18/6/15)

@SamuraiTheVapor its busy steeping as we speak along with some new FOGG's famous sauce flavors


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/6/15)

BigGuy said:


> @SamuraiTheVapor its busy steeping as we speak along with some new FOGG's famous sauce flavors



Thank you


----------



## skola (18/6/15)

BigGuy said:


> @SamuraiTheVapor its busy steeping as we speak along with some new FOGG's famous sauce flavors


How many more Flavours will be available? Or is that hush hush... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/6/15)

@BigGuy , any chance we could get a hint of the flavor profiles for the new juices?


----------



## skola (18/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> @BigGuy , any chance we could get a hint of the flavor profiles for the new juices?


I think we are partially derailing this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGuy (18/6/15)

All i can say at this point you wont be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (18/6/15)

This is one awesome juice. Very nice lemony!


----------



## Sir Vape (23/6/15)

These will be with us tomorrow and go live on the website around lunch time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/6/15)

KILO is live 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/kilo-e-liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------

